

How to Recreate a Sloppy Ancient Greek Drinking Game - diodorus
http://www.livescience.com/49441-greek-drinking-game-kottabos-recreated.html

======
GotAnyMegadeth
> "It would be fun to actually experiment with wine drinking," Sharpe said.
> "Of course, this was a university event, so we couldn't exactly do it on
> campus."

Having been a student in the UK, this sounds really strange.

~~~
CalRobert
The drinking age in the states is 21, which excludes a lot of students, and
the US as a whole has an oddly neurotic relationship with alcohol. Partying at
a kegger is awesome, but having a beer at lunch is unprofessional, and driving
after a few drinks, while not encouraged, is far more accepted.

~~~
GotAnyMegadeth
> having a beer at lunch is unprofessional, and driving after a few drinks,
> while not encouraged, is far more accepted.

I once got told by a former employer (At a pub) that if I didn't have a few
drinks whilst on shift with him that I was being rude. His only exception to
this was if you drove to work.

------
tempodox
Does anyone else feel the irony of an experiment's realism deliberately turned
down _because it was a university event_?

Is this anecdotal evidence that education in the U.S. is pretty much useless?
You're not even allowed to do real experiments for fear of being indecent?

~~~
dfxm12
Why are you lumping all US universities together and why are you assuming
there is a fear of being indecent? WCU is pretty unique that it has policies
against having alcohol on campus _even for students over the legal drinking
age of 21_.

~~~
tempodox
Why do you assume that my questions are assertions?

With what you say about WCU it seems especially ironic that this (curtailed)
experiment was done there, of all places.

Maybe it's just me, but I feel that a place that wants to call itself a
university should maybe have a little more confidence in its students than to
leash them with such a strict all-imbibing-prohibited-under-all-circumstances
policy. It feels like wanting to force an a-priori truth upon people instead
of having them discover it.

~~~
scrumper
Or, perhaps students choose to attend WCU because it's a dry college.

~~~
jimkri
I don't think that it is a dry college, I have family and friends who go there
and I have been there to drink before. They have a lot of bars around the
campus.

I think a lot of students attend because the tuition is low for in-state
students.

